# Flashy Show Colors for a Big Red Dun??



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I have no clue what colors should be considered!

Help?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hunter green or Royal Blue would look good....


----------



## ReadyToRumble (Mar 31, 2009)

Any color green, white, black, yellow, purple and any color of blue.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I want a color or colors that just say BAM! i was thinking a light pink with a lime green plaid. 

I'm not sure though. Expecially for a Red Dun....


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Im partial to Royal Blue..that mine and jet's colors...but i like the lime green as well!!


----------



## piratesransom (Apr 12, 2009)

what about a red paint

<a href="saddle003.jpg picture by mow240mow - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc160/mow240mow/saddle003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="saddle011.jpg picture by mow240mow - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc160/mow240mow/saddle011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just saw emerald green on a red today. It looked great!


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm a big fan of pink - I think it looks good on a lot of horses, but teal also strikes my fancy! Hope you come up with a good one!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not a big fan of pink on a sorrel horse, it just seems to clash to me. I like either an emerald green or royal blue on a sorrel or red dun.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Teal/Aqua/Turqoise blue are pretty.
lime green looks good on about anything.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Depending on how "red" he is, a bright fire engine red might really look nice, to bring out the red in him. :]


----------

